# We make Custom Compound Bows-Pink & Black Bows auction



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

The sm25

Good looking bow!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

any youth models ???


----------



## v2sutton (Feb 26, 2009)

*pink bows*

how much are the pink bows?


----------



## marsh (Dec 5, 2008)

*Marsh-Signature Bow*

Both our models can be used for young adults. Their adult bows that can start at 30 pounds on up. As for draw length Our smooth Cams adjust 
27"-31". As for shorter draw lengths we have to talk...Remember I am a Custom Bow Builder

Marsh


----------



## marsh (Dec 5, 2008)

*Marsh-Signature Bow*

Generally the Custom pinks run approxiamtely a $1000 for now as they are an introductory line we just released. Prices will be going up...


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

marsh said:


> Generally the Custom pinks run approxiamtely a $1000 for now as they are an introductory line we just released. Prices will be going up...


That price is a little steep for a new bow wow might what to consider on your price lots people would problay like to shot your bow but can buy a name brand bow cheaper i really like the looks of your product don't ruin it because of the price my opioion.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

these bows do shoot very nice smooth draw and easy to hold very quiet and shock free very user friendly but yes the cost was my biggest concern like was stated befor you can get a major namebrand that everyone knows for less but take it from me I have shot all of the bows he offers and they are great shooters just the price needs to be considered


----------

